# WHERE DO I START



## lou12782 (May 31, 2006)

IM LOUIS IM 23 LIVE IN ESSEX AND BASICLY AM LOOKING TO START CHANGING MY LIFE STYLE I AM 5FT 7 AND CURRENTLY WEIGH AROUND 16 1/2 STONE SO A BIT ON THE CHUNKY SIDE ALTHOUGH I AM PRETTY BROAD SHOULDERED AND REASONABLY STRONG

I HAVE NOT REALLY GON TO A GYM IN YEARS THE LAST TIME I WENT I HAD TO LOOS WEIGHT TO DO A PARACHUTE JUMP AS YOU HAD TO BE IN LINE WITH THEIR HEIGHT TO WEIGHT RATIOS.

THE PROBLEM I HAVE GOT IS BASICLY I HAVE PRETTY MUCH NO IDEA, I KNOW WHAT I WANT TO ACHIEVE BUT NEED TO HAVE STRICT GUIDLINES TO FOLLOW THAT I KNOW I WILL THEN STICK TO AND ENJOY

I BASICLY LIKE MY SIZE BUT WOULD LIKE TO BE WELL WELL BUILT!! INSTEAD OF FAT

PLEASE ANYONE WITH ADVICE COULD YOU PLEASE HELP ME OUT I AM LOOKING TO SET UP A DIET PLAN WORK OUT PLAN AND BASICLY RESTRUCTURE MY LIFE ACCORDINGLY I AM PLANNING TO GET MARRIED IN 2008 AND WANT TO BASICLY LOOK THE DOGS B*****KS AND WHO KNOW IF ALL GOES WELL I WOULD DEFFINATLY LIKE TO TAKE THINGS FURTHER...


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2006)

Your goal seems to be to loose body fat and basically tone up. As you have menetioned that you do not really want to loose any size i would therefore set a weight goal of 14 stone a drop of 2 1/2 stone a lot i know but you will look better for it.

Day 1

bench press x 3 sets of 12 rps

incline press x 4 sets of 12 rps

biceps barbell curl 3 sets of 12 rps

triceps cable pushdowns 4 sets of 12 rps

Day 2

Shoulder press 4 sets of 12 rps

dumbell raises to sides 3 sets of 12 rps

Legs 4 sets of leg press 20 rps

hamstrings of 15rps

Day 3

Back chin up 4 sets as many as you can do

cable pulldown to front 4 sets 12 rps

Calves 5 sets of loads and loads of reaps till they are on fire, suppose that goes for every muscle.

You will need to add more sets in after say 2 months.

I say 12 reps as this will help to tone and burn fat, ive also spread everything over 3 days so you could choose to train Mon - Wed - Fri as this is easier for beginners eventually you may want to step thing up.Sundays is always a complete rest day.

You will need to change your carb intake id advise you to go and buy a book all about Low GI and this will educate you on the right cards to eat. Try not to eat carbs after 6 pm and try to spread your meals over 6 instead of 3. At times it may be best to limit carb intake to loose weight. I.E Instead of toast go without, chips just leave them to one side. If you consume cards then go for things like brown bread, basmatti rice, Marks & spencer GI cerial. or Porridge with a little jam in for taste. Dont forget your protein intake. You can buy a whey prtotien mix this will help to feed your muscles and help in recovery.

Gee am i boring you yet, as you can see you can go on and on, get into the gym get some sessions behind you then ask more.

No doubt a few guys on here will have a different view, i personally think the above is fine for a beginner as you get to know more you can change your training to suite.

All the best

Dino


----------



## lou12782 (May 31, 2006)

thank you very much for your help trust me not boring i am ineed of some good advice so thank you

the only one thing that will be a struggle is the chin up is there anything i could substitute this with as i have never in my life managed to do more then one pathetic i know but unfortunatly its true

also any hints on where the best place to buy the protien there are so many sites it get confusing


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2006)

You can replace chinups with Lat pulldowns to the front or behind. Don't give up on chinups, i started off doing 1 now i hit 15 +.

With reference to whey protien you can buy this from one of the advertisers on here follow the link http://www.bigredshark.com/whey_protein.htm Dont forget after your work get some carbs down you and then a scoop of whey protien.

Hopefully the above helps.

Dino


----------



## lou12782 (May 31, 2006)

THANK YOU AGAIN FOR THE ADVICE MUCH APPRECIATED

I HAVE BEEN LOOKING INTO THE GI DIET AS YOU SAID AND ITS NOT AS BAD AS I THOUGHT I AM A BIG POTATOES PERSON AS I DONT EAT VEG SO I THOUGHT I WAS GOING TO END UP STARVING BUT MANAGED TO GET A GOOD DAILY PLAN WORKED OUT SO THAT ALONG WITH THE WORKOUTS YOU RECOMMENDED I SHOULD HOPEFULLY BE WELL ON MY WAY

START DAY AS OF MONDAY, SO FINGURES CROSSED


----------



## lou12782 (May 31, 2006)

SORRY I ALSO FORGOT TO ASK I KEEP ON READING A LOT ON THIS SITE ABOUT CREATINE WOULD YOU ADVICE THIS AT ALL TO HELP


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2006)

No i would not recommend that you use this, as your main goal is to loose weight and tone up. when using Creatine your body tends to hold onto water so making you seem bigger, it's like the guy in the gym who boasts of having 18inch guns, but hey take away the water retention and fat and he will be lucky if he's left with 15 inch guns.

Dont complicate things keep it simple for now, and lets see where we are in a months time and maybe then we can rejig the training and possibly get the diet nailed better. 6 months ago i was 14 stone fat now im 12 stone lean good set of abbs, so i know what im talking about.

Remember carb restriction and cardio is the key to loosing weight (someone will disagree with that) but thats what works for me.

Stay focused, use possitive energy (imagine walking down the isle, looking lean, suited up you will feel untouchable, imagine your honeymoon night) use all this as possitive and draw energy from them and you should stay focused.

dino


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

I agree with what dinosaur said about creatine, although you could maybe use creatine ethyl ester to avoid the water bloat. Even so, at this point the creatine won't really be doing much... make sure you take omega oils and multivitamins though.

Also, lou, its impolite to talk in CAPITALS on a forum, so try and speak to normal case....

Cheers

Nick


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2006)

Have you had a look at myprotien.co.uk? I think its probably the best supplement company on the market, well ive seen huge gains in the last 5 months using there protien and creatine etc...., There products are by far the cheapest in the UK due to them not wasting money on fancy packaging. You can get a 10lb tub of whey for about £25. If you decide to order enter this code mp11444 in the discount box on the payment page and you will recieve 10%discount. I know 10% is not that great but its better than nothing!!!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

mattvik,

we don't really appreciate 'pimping' of certain supplement companies for personal gain, its tiring to see; it causes tension with the other companies sponsoring this site and generally makes you look like you only want credit in your MP account and your an advert.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

mattvik,

we don't really appreciate 'pimping' of certain supplement companies for personal gain, its tiring to see; it causes tension with the other companies sponsoring this site and generally makes you look like you only want credit in your MP account and your an advert.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Oh my God I like Myprotein but Jesus we get the point. You love myprotein you think its great I get it. IMO there stuff isn't any better than bulk powders at similar price. You will not see any difference in gains based on bulk powders or my protein.


----------



## lou12782 (May 31, 2006)

cheers everyone the advice is really helping

sorry about the whole capitals thing i have never really used a forum before but clad i am everyone is really helpful

i will check out them protien sites

how often should i be drinking the protien though??


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

Don't go OTT on the shakes as your goal here is to tone up and just loose weight and not bodybuild.

If i was you i would just use the shakes after training, that way one tub will last ages, i use a whey protien in the morning and after training,

Dino


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

lots of good solid advice here...

ill add my two pennies to the protein shake thing... shakes are good because they are convenient.. however they should only really be used when its not practical tio be able to eat a whole food meal. i.e. if you would normally eat chicken breast but for soem reason cant - replace it with a shake...

the only exception to this is generally before and after training when your body actually responds much better to the nutrients within the shake and actually uses it much more efficiently!


----------



## lou12782 (May 31, 2006)

cheers for the advice lee and good luck tomorow hopefully everything goes well for you

and cheers dino again you have been a great help


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

May I just ask what exactly is toning. Its a myth in bodybuilding that does not exist you cannot tone a muscle fibre what exactly does this refer too. When people refer to toning they mean stripping fat from around muscle tissue to make it appear harder and more cut.

IMO if you want to keep your size it would be more beneficial if you hit the weights hard and intensely 6 - 8 rep sets basing your routine around big compound movements ie bench press shoulder press deadlifts and squat. This will retain or even add muscle

then focus on cardio 45 minutes upon waking every morning is the most effective way to do it, if not then after your weights workout but NEVER before. This is due to glycogen depletion which I am sure you don't want a full explanation of. Basically you should do cardio when your body is likely to strip fat more effectively as a result.

I also disagree with the creatine advice. Though it will only make 5 - 7% difference using CEE will not bloat you like regular mono will so if you wish to use it go ahead.

Also as to protein shakes using them depends on your diet. You should eat 6 times a day in small portions this is the best way to raise your metabolism effectively. Use shakes morning and post workout. If you want any more detailed advice feel free to ask


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

> then focus on cardio 45 minutes upon waking every morning is the most effective way to do it, if not then after your weights workout but NEVER before. This is due to glycogen depletion which I am sure you don't want a full explanation of. Basically you should do cardio when your body is likely to strip fat more effectively as a result.


agreed, i have been doing just this, 45-60 mins cardio 4-5 times a week first thing in the morn and then lifting weights 3 times a week in the late afternoon (when body has had time to recover from the run) standard split routine style and have lost a lot of body fat in four months (bout 4%). coupled with a good diet (see diet n nutrition area for ideas) it is possible to lose the fat and build some solid muscle


----------



## lou12782 (May 31, 2006)

After all the advice from everyone which has been very much appreciated this is the weekly plan i am hopeing to work to and just wanted to get some feedback to make sure i am going in the right direction

i have tried to take on board everyones suggestions and this is what i have so far

any constructive criticism much appreciated

*Day 1 *

Cardio	30min jog

Breakfast Porridge ( or something similar) + Protein shake

Lunch Ham and cheese salad sanwich on brown

Dinner

Cold chicken breast

Salad leaves

cucumber

radishes

2 T real mayonnaise

Workout

Bench press x 3 sets of 10 rps

Incline press x 4 sets of 10 rps

Biceps barbell curl 3 sets of 10 rps

Triceps cable pushdowns 4 sets of 10rps

Post workout	Protein shake

Snacks Fruit (bananas, apples, melon, oranges) to be eaten throughout the day

Other Black coffee first thing in the morning and water throughout the day

*Day 2 *

Cardio	30min jog

Breakfast Porridge ( or something similar) + Protein shake

Lunch Chicken salad (Same as night before)

Dinner Steak, Sweet potatoes and mushrooms

Protein shake in the evening??? ( did not know weather to still go with this on non workout days)

Snacks Fruit (bananas, apples, melon, oranges) to be eaten throughout the day

Other Black coffee first thing in the morning and water throughout the day

*Day 3 *

Cardio	30min jog

Breakfast Porridge ( or something similar) + Protein shake

Lunch BLT sandwich made from 2 brown bread

Dinner Pork chop, salad / Sweet potatoes and green beans

Workout

Shoulder press x 3 sets 10 rps

Dumbbell raises to sides 3 sets of 10 rps

Legs 4 sets of leg press 20rps

Hamstrings 15rps

Post workout	Protein shake

Snacks Fruit (bananas, apples, melon, oranges) to be eaten throughout the day

Other Black coffee first thing in the morning and water throughout the day

*Day 4 *

Cardio	30min jog

Breakfast Porridge ( or something similar) + Protein shake

Lunch Tuna salad sandwich made from 2 brown bread

Dinner Creamy chicken and mushrooms with steamed vegetables

Protein shake in the evening??? ( did not know weather to still go with this on non workout days)

Snacks Fruit (bananas, apples, melon, oranges) to be eaten throughout the day

Other Black coffee first thing in the morning and water throughout the day

*Day 5 *

Cardio	30min jog

Breakfast Porridge ( or something similar) + Protein shake

Lunch Cheese on toast

2 toasted brown bread

30 g / 1 oz Cheddar cheese

Dinner 100% meat beefburgers (2) with salad and mayo

Workout

Back chin up 4sets ( Most likely to be lat pull downs)

Cable pull down 4 sets 10 rps

Calves 5 sets (tba)

Post workout	Protein shake

Snacks Fruit (bananas, apples, melon, oranges) to be eaten throughout the day

Other Black coffee first thing in the morning and water throughout the day

*Day 6 *

Cardio	45min jog

Breakfast Porridge ( or something similar) + Protein shake

Lunch Tuna salad sandwich made from 2 brown bread

Dinner

Mince Bolognese and spaghetti

Or

Coronation chicken and salad

Protein shake in the evening??? ( did not know weather to still go with this on non workout days)

Snacks Fruit (bananas, apples, melon, oranges) to be eaten throughout the day

Other Black coffee first thing in the morning and water throughout the day

*Day 7 *

Cardio	45min jog (might miss and have day of rest )

Breakfast Mushroom omelet made with 3 eggs and

7 medium button mushrooms

Protein shake

Lunch BLT sandwich made from 2 brown bread

Dinner Lamb casserole or lamb strips with potatoes or salad

Protein shake in the evening??? ( did not know weather to still go with this on non workout days)

Snacks Fruit (bananas, apples, melon, oranges) to be eaten throughout the day

Other Black coffee first thing in the morning and water throughout the day


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

Ill agree with the cardio, thats it i still think 12 rps and no creatine, you seem to forget the guy is a beginner and i was trying to keep it simple. Simple so that he sticks with it till he feels like stepping it up. Otherwise people give up.

45 mins of cardio is very hard to do and great respect to people who do it. Persoanlly i would say 25 mins to start off and try to build up from there.

Dino


----------



## lou12782 (May 31, 2006)

i was guessing at 45 i roughly worked out some routes around my area for jogging there are three i can do one is 3/4 mile two is 1mile and the third is 2 mile but trust me it will take me around two hours to do the first with how fit i am at the mo but planning on stepping it up and i will get there once i set my mind on what i want i am not happy until i get there and even then i normally want to push further


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

It should take 10 minutes to do a mile at a moderate pace, dont run, just slow jog as you will burn out to easy. Set yourself a 1 mile goal then 2 miles and so on until your upto 45 minutes. dont rush only step up when you feel ready. Rome was not built in a day, despite all the free labour the Romans had on hand.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

agree with dino.

45 mins cardio ed is hard and boring, particularly if at the back of your mind you know you have to go to the gym later that day to lift weights.

nothing more likely to make a beginner give up i think.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

With all due respect dino your advice in this thread has been patchy. I agree that a beginners routine should be easier morning cardio should be low intensity. Other than that you have presented no justification as to why CEE should not be used or why a 12 rep workout system should be used. Provided little in the way of diet and not planned a very good workout routine.

Following Big Mal's suggestion at first Lou would be a far better idea. Do 3 workouts a week at the gym based around squat deadlift bench press and shoulder press how you assimiliate is up to you and you will discover what you prefer through trial and error.

The diet you have outlined is poor. You should eat a minimum of six times a day read Pscarb's pre comp diet or my cutting diet for ideas. Whilst these are strict and I do not expect you to follow them, it will give you an idea of the principles you are working around. The main one of which is an increased metabolism from eating every 3 hours.

Dino I do not mind being disagreed with at all but I put quite a bit of effort into research and have tried around 10 different creatine brands aswell as infinite amount of different workout routines. If you are going to contradict me please give reasons for the benefit of lou. This is because I disagree with your advice and I want to know the basis of it so I can advise lou on whether it is correct or not.

Lou the msot important aspect of training in my opinoin is diet. A good first effort and on the right lines however read others suggested diets and see in particulars pscarbs modifications to them which are always very helpful.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

I have not advised on a diet plan and would suggest that you read my responses before knocking me.

Mr no it all, not.

Dino


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

YG as you know it all can you tell me who is going to win the world cup?

id like to put a bet on.

Dino


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Guys....

Don't mind YG Dino, he just tells it how it is. His point is just maybe that you should justify some of your advice,

on the other hand YG bare in mind Dino is just trying to help and offering advise, not a training /diet plan etched in stone.

*takes moderator cap off...*

lol

Nick


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Dino my point to you in relation to diet WAS that you HAVEN'T advised on a diet plan thats what my probelm was? This is because its the most important aspect of success. Obviously you have taken it personally unfortunately I could care less I want the best advice for Lou I don't care whether I upset you or not.

My other point was also that you should justify your advice. If you think CEE causes blaot explain why. Have you tried it? Which ones caused bloat? If so how much etc... this way everyone gets a proper benefit from the thread rather than just 'don't use creatine on a bulk' the same with your 12 rep system. I know guys that have used such a system for a short period I have myself and it worked slightly but was inferior to other ways I've trained from my personal experience but for others it may work better bodybuilding is all about trial and error and a bit of guidance on the way not I know what I'm talking about because I've lost weight etc..

Anyway end of thread on this one


----------

